# 2011 Jetta 2.5L - Whistling noise



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey all,

Does anyone get this with their 2011/2012 Jetta. While driving or idle, I get a constant whistling noise in the cabin. It's not the tranny related I believe, I still hear the noise in neutral. It's not climate control either, the noise is still there with the fan turned off. It not wind noise either, I can hear it parked in an underground parking garage.

The nosie isn't always there, on and off. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

Thanks.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

The whistles go whoo whoo.

Just remove your whistle tips.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

zevion said:


> The whistles go whoo whoo.
> 
> Just remove your whistle tips.


This!


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where in the cabin?


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

edb4 said:


> Where in the cabin?


It is difficult to pin point the origin, but it is definitely from the front.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

It could just be a very high pitched squeal that your interpreting as a whistle...? That's my guess. I would try opening the hood and checking your belts.


----------

